# projector ceiling mount extension



## chrisusvi (Oct 26, 2009)

I just got a new projector (BenQ W1070). Unfortunately, I need to remount it on my vaulted ceiling. I figured I need a 60" mount from the ceiling down to the proper height for the projector to be suspended.

I can't find a mount online that long, is there a mount plus extension pole to achieve this or another way to solve this problem and also where to get it?



Thanks.


----------



## moparz10 (Sep 21, 2010)

how about something like this ? says it extends 3 to 5'
http://www.globalindustrial.com/p/o...mpaignId=T9A&gclid=CJv4l7m_5boCFW1yQgod8GwATA


----------



## chrisusvi (Oct 26, 2009)

What would I need on each end of the extension pole. A mounting plate for the ceiling and a bracket for the projector?


----------



## moparz10 (Sep 21, 2010)

Something like this
http://www.visualapex.com/accessori...iling_Mount&chPartNumber=PRG-UNV&MFR=Peerless

And this
http://www.chiefmfg.com/Series/Plates

And you should be fine


----------



## moparz10 (Sep 21, 2010)

This might be a better option,it includes both ends
http://www.chiefmfg.com/Products/KITPD0305


----------

